

NSA chief says agency not collecting visual images of U.S. people - ghosh
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/03/us-usa-security-rogers-idUSKBN0EE20Z20140603?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=992637

======
thyrsus
Admiral Rogers is saying the right things, yet, regrettably, Clapper has
destroyed the agency's public credibility. I've yet to hear any plausible
attempt at transparency that isn't currently a guest in Moscow.

------
deciplex
This is meaningless. We all know what they think 'collecting' means in the
first place. The NSA can't have rational debate or even defend themselves at
this point, because they broke (in grand fashion, in front of fucking
Congress) the Golden Rule of human discourse, which is that words fucking mean
things.

The only sensible thing is to burn it down and start over. Second step
optional.

